# Would appreciate opinions



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have been asked to bid on this job. Where we are located all contracts are per season not per push. General rule of thumb in my area is a 1" trigger. Clients are billed monthly. So, what would you charge monthly to clear this lot with a 1" trigger?

Opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I wouldn't, for me something like that would be hourly.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Doesn't work that way here snowguy.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

I probably couldn't help... i'd way overinflate so I didn't lose my butt... do you have to do all the unpaved stuff too? What's the square foot?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not less then 75000.00for the season


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you salting? If so the back half looks like gravel or similar, would you salt that too? Do you have a sq footage, it doesn't look that big but a real pain to put the snow.

GV, I think the $75,000 is high.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't looked at the sqf yet. It is a fair size. Yes everything gets salted. That's rows of lumber in the back and thier customers need to access the lumber to pick out their own products.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1833844 said:


> Not less then 75000.00for the season


Is that US dollars or Canada Dollars


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The front looks pretty easy but the back is a PITA. I would want a loader or tractor in there, at least for the back. Maybe 4 hours and 3000-3500lbs of salt.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1834178 said:


> Are you salting? If so the back half looks like gravel or similar, would you salt that too? Do you have a sq footage, it doesn't look that big but a real pain to put the snow.
> 
> GV, I think the $75,000 is high.


I bet the back half is all stone so that means more time plowing. =mo'money!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't think it is anywhere close to that GV, like...not even close. Good luck John!


----------



## jerzeyguy (Sep 18, 2014)

Charge by the hour , thus way you don't get hurt.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;1834311 said:


> I don't think it is anywhere close to that GV, like...not even close. Good luck John!


How many plows per season in that area?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

drivewaydoctor;1834207 said:


> I haven't looked at the sqf yet. It is a fair size. Yes everything gets salted. That's rows of lumber in the back and thier customers need to access the lumber to pick out their own products.


Square footage, production rates are necessary to bid this or anything. Come up with those and you will be a long way down the road. All else is opinion and guess work.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Listen to Herm. ^^^^^



drivewaydoctor;1834207 said:


> Yes everything gets salted.


Why would you salt gravel areas?

Have you ever salted gravel areas before?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

TCLA;1834465 said:


> Listen to Herm. ^^^^^
> 
> Why would you salt gravel areas?
> 
> Have you ever salted gravel areas before?


^^Haha. My thoughts exactly!


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

TCLA;1834465 said:


> Listen to Herm. ^^^^^
> 
> Why would you salt gravel areas?
> 
> Have you ever salted gravel areas before?


gravel gets ice on it too. I would say it wont need to be salted every snow but will need to be watched. the season before last I spread 3 tons of salt/sand mix a couple times a week between my house and lot where equipment is stored and a neighbors hog barn yard. about all I did in march and april of 2013


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

1. Because thats what the client wants
2. Because that is a heavy foot traffic area for customers


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Must be fun to plow, continuously creating a freeze/thaw using salt on gravel. 

I thought salt worked from the bottom up through the salt?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;1834747 said:


> 1. Because thats what the client wants
> 2. Because that is a heavy foot traffic area for customers


I'll interpret that as a no.

I don't subscribe to the customer is always right motto. I subscribe to educating the customer when the customer doesn't really understand what he's asking for.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm betting that place will be lucky to go for 30k. Also very hard to comment without specs like Herm Asked. We have a few gravel parking lots that we salt and have for quite some time. We don't hammer the salt to them just enough to rough it up so it's not slippery. Sending another truck around with sand is more costly to us. I do agree sand is the best product and I won't put any salt on our gravel lot at home. A live edge pusher will plow a gravel lot almost as fast as pavement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;1834464 said:


> Square footage, production rates are necessary to bid this or anything. Come up with those and you will be a long way down the road. All else is opinion and guess work.





TCLA;1834465 said:


> Listen to Herm. ^^^^^
> 
> Why would you salt gravel areas?
> 
> Have you ever salted gravel areas before?


Listen to Herm and TCLA. They're both great guys.



drivewaydoctor;1834747 said:


> 1. Because thats what the client wants
> 2. Because that is a heavy foot traffic area for customers


Your client is an idiot.


----------

